# Propane Regulator



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Should youre propane bottles leak through from 1 bottle too another i would think the regulator would stop the flow. For example when 1 bottle goes empty u should be able remove the empty 1 and fill it while still using the other


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

macfish said:


> Should youre propane bottles leak through from 1 bottle too another i would think the regulator would stop the flow. For example when 1 bottle goes empty u should be able remove the empty 1 and fill it while still using the other


I believe you can remove one of the tanks while the selector is on the other, but I am not positive. I guess I could go down to my trailer in driveway and try it now, as I have one of the tanks hooked up to my grill.

I hate it when you run out of gas, right when your getting ready to cook dinner, and you have guests.

Tim


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

macfish said:


> Should youre propane bottles leak through from 1 bottle too another i would think the regulator would stop the flow. For example when 1 bottle goes empty u should be able remove the empty 1 and fill it while still using the other


I actually read the manual on this on Monday while I was in 20 degree weather trying to figure out if they will switch over automatically......you are correct, as long as you position the valve to make your full tank the "primary", you can remove your empty tank and have it refilled. Once its refilled if you re-attach and then open the bottle, once your current "primary" goes empty it will automatically switch to the secondary tank. Then all you have to do is switch the valve again and you can re-fill your 2nd tank and so on and so on

Regards,

Alan


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

My guess would be the regulator should hold back the flow


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to suggest keeping your second tank in the OFF position. the reason for this is there is no way of knowing when it switches....Then one day you will be out of gas and nothing in reserve. At lease when it switches and you run out, you can manually switch over (knowing your first tank just ran out) and still have the ability to cook, keep warm, and take a shower (second tanks worth). All this for the inconvenience of "manually switching" when your first tank ran out. Pretty good deal huh?







Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

That's what my concern was as well. How can you tell if it has automatically switched? Do those "stick-on" gauges work? Does anyone have experience with the stick-on indicators? If not, what is the best way to tell what the propane levels are without removing the tanks and lifting them?



NobleEagle said:


> I would like to suggest keeping your second tank in the OFF position. the reason for this is there is no way of knowing when it switches....Then one day you will be out of gas and nothing in reserve. At lease when it switches and you run out, you can manually switch over (knowing your first tank just ran out) and still have the ability to cook, keep warm, and take a shower (second tanks worth). All this for the inconvenience of "manually switching" when your first tank ran out. Pretty good deal huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The regulator on ours is an auto changeover type. There is a glass that shows green when the master tank still has propane in it and red when it has switched over to the spare. When the glass goes red, I take the empty tank, get it filled,flip the lever and the spare becomes the main tank and the spare is the freshly filled one.

I tried to leave the valve on the switchover tank open when I removed the empty tank to have it filled but it wouldn't work. My guess is the regulator needs pressure from both sides.

Mike


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My understanding is even if the regulator has switched the indicator will still show red when turned to the empty tank. So if you are getting gas to the TT but the indicator is red the primary tank is either empty or almost empty. I have used the stick on indicators. My experience is that they work by sensing temperature and will give some indication only when there is good flow from the tank ie. running a barbecue. Not real reliable. You can buy tank gauges but there not cheap but much more erliable then the $5.00 stick on.
Heres one http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=34166


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would like to suggest keeping your second tank in the OFF position. the reason for this is there is no way of knowing when it switches....Then one day you will be out of gas and nothing in reserve. At lease when it switches and you run out, you can manually switch over (knowing your first tank just ran out) and still have the ability to cook, keep warm, and take a shower (second tanks worth). All this for the inconvenience of "manually switching" when your first tank ran out. Pretty good deal huh? Just a suggestion.

X2


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys I will not be getting up at 2 am to switch the tanks. This is a very good way to kill the batteries as the furnace will not shut off the fan if the flame does not light, as a safety it continues to run to purge gas out if it is there but not lit.

Leave BOTH tanks open and check the indicator each morning. If it is green forget about it until tomorrow. If it is red move the lever to the back up tank and the indicator will turn green. You can now SAFELY remove the empty (not in service tank) and have it filled. There will be no back flow of gas unless the switch over valve has failed.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

the issue iam having is if i remove 1 tank to fill it i continue to get propane out the hose of the tank i removed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

macfish said:


> the issue iam having is if i remove 1 tank to fill it i continue to get propane out the hose of the tank i removed.


You turned the valve to the other tank and you get obvious pressure/flow or do you just smell it? If you are getting pressure and flow you need a new switch over valve.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Did you flip the change over valve so it is pointing to the full tank. If not you will get some gas flow. If you did you may get a small release until the pressure in the line dissipates. If it's pointed at the full tank and continues to flow you need to change the valve.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I never knew it would auto switch. I always go out in the cold just before bed to switch to the newer tank (to make sure I don't run out in the middle of the night) and then go out in the cold in the morning to switch back. Hmmm, all this time I could have just stayed toasty. Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes i get obvious flow. dealer replaced first regulator and 2nd one also lets propane through. Time to try another dealer


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

I am having the same problem as the OP. When I switch over to the full tank, then remove the empty tank, I get gas flow out of the open line.

Do I need to replace my entire regulator assembly, or is there a way to just replace the switch?

If the entire regulator, what one to get?

I've seen:

1.This One
2.This One

And probably others. Any reason to get anything fancy?

Chester


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Like Camper Andy, I now leave both bottles turned on. I just recently had to have the circuit board replaced in my furnace. We were camping and it got cool enough that I ran the furnace but I only had one gas bottle opened. Some time during the niight the gas ran out in the bottle. The furnace tried to come on but alas, the other tank was not turned on. I believe that's what caused my board to fry.
I seem to remember reading somewhere (probably the dark side) that the furnace will try to light 3 times and then goes into reset mode, tries again later and if not successful, locks itself out. Supposedly, at this point circuit board failure is possible.
I'm no expert but after spending around $400.00 to get my furnace repaired, you can bet that if I turn one bottle on, they'll both be turned on!


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I fill propane bottles and tanks for a living, we see this issue all the time. What should happen is not what does happen...........On the auto change over regulators if you remove the empty bottle to have it filled with the full bottle valve open there will be propane leaking through the regulator to the open line. We have experimented with this in the shop on many slow days to try and correct this problem. We have tried many auto change over regulators from different manufacturers, both new and old with the same results. We soaped the open line each time, and each time had seepage from the open line. The only solution fail safe is to have another bottle to hook up to the empty side, or close the full bottle valve before removing the empty to fill. The lose of gas is not great, so if removing the empty bottle for an hour or so to refill it, you won't loose much gas. But, do not leave the open line for extended periods of time or your full bottle will soon be empty. I have talked to manufacturing reps on this and they say it should not happen, I've challenged them to prove me wrong, and they can't. Fact is with an auto change over regulator, remove one side with a vavle open on the other you will loose gas. Not fast, but it will bleed out.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

If the regulator is leaking out of the hose and it is switched to the other hose/tank, replace regulator. The cost is minor considering the safety concerns and our campers require a proper working regulator to keep all of our LP appliances working correctly.

After replacing the regulator, you must have a technician adjust the gas pressure. This requires a tool called a manometer, there are a few different types. The gas pressure must be set at 11" W.G. with half a load for the appliances to operate correctly.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

forumcoach said:


> After replacing the regulator, you must have a technician adjust the gas pressure. This requires a tool called a manometer, there are a few different types. *The gas pressure must be set at 11" W.G. with half a load for the appliances to operate correctly*.


Never heard of having half a load test. I always use the rule of thumb that it must maintain 11"wc (Water Column) with full flow demand. As all appliances need the same pressure the regulator should maintain the the correct operating pressure for all situations. Worst case is you come to the trailer after a long day, you wash up which turns the water heater on, you turn the heat up to get warm and then start some cookies. The regulator should maintain the set pressure and this is a good way to test it. I've set mine with just a couple stove top burners on just to get system flow then load test it by turning everything on.


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

SDCampers said:


> I fill propane bottles and tanks for a living, we see this issue all the time. What should happen is not what does happen...........On the auto change over regulators if you remove the empty bottle to have it filled with the full bottle valve open there will be propane leaking through the regulator to the open line. We have experimented with this in the shop on many slow days to try and correct this problem. We have tried many auto change over regulators from different manufacturers, both new and old with the same results. We soaped the open line each time, and each time had seepage from the open line. The only solution fail safe is to have another bottle to hook up to the empty side, or close the full bottle valve before removing the empty to fill. The lose of gas is not great, so if removing the empty bottle for an hour or so to refill it, you won't loose much gas. But, do not leave the open line for extended periods of time or your full bottle will soon be empty. I have talked to manufacturing reps on this and they say it should not happen, I've challenged them to prove me wrong, and they can't. Fact is with an auto change over regulator, remove one side with a vavle open on the other you will loose gas. Not fast, but it will bleed out.


So SD, you are saying that if I replace my regulator with a new one, it will leak this way also? (at least, in your experience)

Chester


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

ethernetguru said:


> I fill propane bottles and tanks for a living, we see this issue all the time. What should happen is not what does happen...........On the auto change over regulators if you remove the empty bottle to have it filled with the full bottle valve open there will be propane leaking through the regulator to the open line. We have experimented with this in the shop on many slow days to try and correct this problem. We have tried many auto change over regulators from different manufacturers, both new and old with the same results. We soaped the open line each time, and each time had seepage from the open line. The only solution fail safe is to have another bottle to hook up to the empty side, or close the full bottle valve before removing the empty to fill. The lose of gas is not great, so if removing the empty bottle for an hour or so to refill it, you won't loose much gas. But, do not leave the open line for extended periods of time or your full bottle will soon be empty. I have talked to manufacturing reps on this and they say it should not happen, I've challenged them to prove me wrong, and they can't. Fact is with an auto change over regulator, remove one side with a vavle open on the other you will loose gas. Not fast, but it will bleed out.


So SD, you are saying that if I replace my regulator with a new one, it will leak this way also? (at least, in your experience)

Chester
[/quote]

Most likely yes, you will get some seepage. You won't hear it, but if you put soapy water on the end it will bubble. Every one we've checked does this to some degree.


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

SDCampers said:


> I fill propane bottles and tanks for a living, we see this issue all the time. What should happen is not what does happen...........On the auto change over regulators if you remove the empty bottle to have it filled with the full bottle valve open there will be propane leaking through the regulator to the open line. We have experimented with this in the shop on many slow days to try and correct this problem. We have tried many auto change over regulators from different manufacturers, both new and old with the same results. We soaped the open line each time, and each time had seepage from the open line. The only solution fail safe is to have another bottle to hook up to the empty side, or close the full bottle valve before removing the empty to fill. The lose of gas is not great, so if removing the empty bottle for an hour or so to refill it, you won't loose much gas. But, do not leave the open line for extended periods of time or your full bottle will soon be empty. I have talked to manufacturing reps on this and they say it should not happen, I've challenged them to prove me wrong, and they can't. Fact is with an auto change over regulator, remove one side with a vavle open on the other you will loose gas. Not fast, but it will bleed out.


So SD, you are saying that if I replace my regulator with a new one, it will leak this way also? (at least, in your experience)

Chester
[/quote]

Most likely yes, you will get some seepage. You won't hear it, but if you put soapy water on the end it will bubble. Every one we've checked does this to some degree.
[/quote]

Ok, gotcha. But see, with my current regulator, I get a lot more than "seepage". It's a steady flow. I can hear it, feel it, and smell it. I don't have to use soap, it's quite obvious! So I think something's wrong with the regulator.

I guess I'm off to find a new one!

Chester


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> After replacing the regulator, you must have a technician adjust the gas pressure. This requires a tool called a manometer, there are a few different types. *The gas pressure must be set at 11" W.G. with half a load for the appliances to operate correctly*.


Never heard of having half a load test. I always use the rule of thumb that it must maintain 11"wc (Water Column) with full flow demand. As all appliances need the same pressure the regulator should maintain the the correct operating pressure for all situations. Worst case is you come to the trailer after a long day, you wash up which turns the water heater on, you turn the heat up to get warm and then start some cookies. The regulator should maintain the set pressure and this is a good way to test it. I've set mine with just a couple stove top burners on just to get system flow then load test it by turning everything on.
[/quote]

All text books that I have viewed and the RVDA/RVIA specs require atleast half a load be applied when adjusting W.G./W.C. to 11".

The theory being that a full load will probably never be applied.

Turning two stove top burners on high is a very common technician test to simulate about half a load and set to 11". Some techs use all three burners, but two is more common.


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

I think this is related to this thread:

We were camping this past weekend, it was our second time out and with temps in the 60's during the day, much nicer than last weekend a high of mid 40's during the day. I knew one of the 35 gallon propane tanks were getting low, so I filled the spare and was ready for it to switch over, but it did not. That' I'm not too worried about since of this discussion on problems with the automatic switch over.

But, when my wife went to get into the camper, she noticed a huge gas smell next to the door, some freinds over for the campfire began to smell the same. As I started to research (in the pitch darkness of course), I could hear the furance try to start and fail, it continue to do this and I could smell the propane even more. I went to check the propance tank and the indicator showed red, and of course it did not switch over to the full tank. I manually moved it over and the furnace started and in a few minutes the gas smell was gone.

Question: If the tank is showing empty, why such a huge propane gas smell comming out of the furance exhast? Is it becasue the pressure is so low, the little propane avail just wont light, but it still leaves a vavlue open to let the gas pass?


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

> I never knew it would auto switch. I always go out in the cold just before bed to switch to the newer tank (to make sure I don't run out in the middle of the night) and then go out in the cold in the morning to switch back. Hmmm, all this time I could have just stayed toasty. Ya learn something new every day.


Me too!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Here's kind of a side issue I had with the valve last month: I could barely get it to move from one side to the other so I squirted some Tri-Flow into it and let it set for a while and now it's like new.

Walter


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pooh&Tigger said:


> I think this is related to this thread:
> 
> We were camping this past weekend, it was our second time out and with temps in the 60's during the day, much nicer than last weekend a high of mid 40's during the day. I knew one of the 35 gallon propane tanks were getting low, so I filled the spare and was ready for it to switch over, but it did not. That' I'm not too worried about since of this discussion on problems with the automatic switch over.
> 
> ...


I do not know exactly why, but a propane truck driver once told me when a tank gets near empty, the odor will be much stronger from the gas. I guess the odorant they use in the gas settles to the bottom of the tank.
You were probably just getting a dose of super strong odorant.

C


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Pooh&Tigger said:


> I think this is related to this thread:
> 
> We were camping this past weekend, it was our second time out and with temps in the 60's during the day, much nicer than last weekend a high of mid 40's during the day. I knew one of the 35 gallon propane tanks were getting low, so I filled the spare and was ready for it to switch over, but it did not. That' I'm not too worried about since of this discussion on problems with the automatic switch over.
> 
> ...


The odorant used in propane is more concentrated at the bottom of the tank, and if you were to open an empty cylinder you would find an oily residue that is very smelly. This coupled with the fact that the odorant also "sinks into" the steel of the tank gives you a very consentrated odor when the tank is empty. This odor will come through the line to the furnace and you will smell it stronger as the tank runs out. It's a good indicator that you're about to run out. The first thing we ask our customers when they calland say they smell gas in the house is "how low is your tank?"


----------

